

Failure: The F-Word Silicon Valley Loves And Hates - _yo
http://www.npr.org/templates/transcript/transcript.php?storyId=155005546

======
_yo
This section jumps out:

BLOCK: Paul Graham is the kinetic founder of Y Combinator. He's constantly on
the hunt for new talent.

GRAHAM: I find myself inadvertently noticing as I'm walking down the street, I
see a couple of guys walking down the street and I think, oh, they look like
they'd make good founders or bad founders, right, as the case may be.

BLOCK: What's the look? What are you looking for?

GRAHAM: The right kind of nerdy. Like, these guys in this room are not suits,
but they're not schlubs either. These are fierce nerds. You have to be
somewhat intimidating looking, and that's what these guys are.

BLOCK: They've got a lean and hungry look.

GRAHAM: Yeah, yeah. They're like the kind of people Julius Caesar was afraid
of.

/edit - formatting.

